# Toon vs. Yak



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

So, I'm kind of in the market (or will be soon) for a new fishing boat. I have narrowed it down to either a pontoon or a kayak (don't ask about specifics after thay, cause I haven't got that far yet!! ) I'm wondering what boats most of you guys out there use. I'll be using it only for freshwater stuff, both moving and still.

What do you use? Why? and what do you love or hate about your boat or boats you've used?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

If you are in the market for a kayak this site has good info. http://ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/

OGF member bananaboat gave me the site name and he has been fishing off of yaks for years. You may want to PM him.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Utard, 

I cannot say enough good about my pontoon, I love the thing. Super stable, great storage, comfortable seat, anchor system, trolling motor mount, rod holders, sit higher on the water than a kayak, the whole boat can fit in your trunk or back seat, I could go on and on. 

There are stable kayaks out there, but even the stable ones are too tippy for me. A pontoon is just an awesome fishing platform. I have taken mine down a river once and it did fine, but I have to say you have more control on a river with a kayak.

Mine has two soft tackle boxes on top of the pontoons that offer tons of storage, I bring way more than I need every time out. I can bring up to 5 rods with me: fly rod, slip bobber rod, heavy spinning, light spinning and bait caster; when I am out on the lake I am ready for whatever is biting.

Do a search on the forums for Pontoon and Kayaks and you will get a lot more info. Let us know what you end up buying.

BlueWater


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

fished in both, and they both have merits, but I MUCH prefer the yak. I feel the speed and agiltity of the yak gives you much more range. I can fit more than I need in the yak, and it takes very little time to get used to the 'tippy' feeling of the yak. They are much more stable than people think. I don't know anyone that has rolled a rec yak while fishing. And fishing in the wind? I was blown all over in the toon, couldn't get anywhere. I personally would only recommend the pontoon if you only fish small ponds or slower rivers (btw, try going upriver in a pontoon).
My experiences may be clouded by a cheap pontoon, but I have a cheap yak and I LOVE it.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

For me the pontoon was the way to go. It is very easy to get in and out of. I have back and neck problems and being able to have my legs down is key also to get in and out all you have to is get to where you feet hit bottem and stand up. Wind can be a pain, and as V said a real pain to row up river. THough the trolling motor makes the task very easy and pond fishing is great. Don't buy a real cheap one it simply wont last or perform as well. You don't need to buy top of the line but make a wise investment by doing some research on toon and frame construction. We built boat will cost more but you get more life out of them as well. I have now fished out of a yak and it about killed me later in the day. To hard on my back. Good luck with your decision and take this advice and the others to heart but make your decision soley based on your needs and wants when taking that step. Oh yeah buy a pontoon because kayaks suck...................Just kidding guys, Have fun S


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My yak will beat up your 'toon!

Seriously, I like the yak. Light, maneuverable,you don't need a motor.
Everybody's different though. Might be best to see if you can try out both.

I can take my yak on Erie in 3-5s, cruise the river,handle light rapids and 
hit the inland reservoirs. I can imagine the wind would play havoc with a pontoon...


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

My toon is bigger than your yak!!!
The wind is tough for sure. The main thing for me is really the comfort factor with a bad back, S


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I had a small jon boat, canoe, pontoon, Star fishing raft and a yak in the past three years. I got rid of all but my Yak! My yak trumped them all in every aspect when fishing out of it. Nothing better in the small crafts.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Sevenx - I could see a yak being real ugly if you got a bad back fer sure!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Kayak for sure! I have used both and after fishing from a kayak I would never want to fish fron a pontoon. The pontoons are way to slow so you range is extreemly limited compared to a kayak. The bad back thing that was mentioned earlier is the only reson I would see to getting a pontoon. 
I have fished from a yak for years so if you want any help in that area feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

YAK!!!!!!!!!!! I upgraded my seat to a high back version(mine back sucks too) and after the upgrade, HEAVEN! I have both the sit it yak's SIK and Sit on top SOT and both work but for fishing the SOT is light years better. Tippy? Nope, SIK seem tippy but are very hard to go all the way over, SOT seem more stable, models differ of course. Another thing to consider if y ou river fish and have to get out more than once, sik are not super easy, you get good at it but getting back in is the hard part, yak must be in super shallow water for most guys, sot just get out, simple, and getting back in shallow is easiest but you can even get in in 10 foot of water, sik you need wings.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have not fished out of a pontoon, but I do think that a kayak offers more advantages. I certainly wouldn't want to fish out of pontoon on a small river. I do like small rivers for smallmouth bass fishing and I currently use a canoe, but my next watercraft will be a kayak.

CG


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, all you guys have convinced me.




I'm gettin a yak.



Or a canoe.



Maybe a pontoon.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am kinda late on this but I will tell you this I still have and fish out of my Yak. I had a MRO canoe,2 pontoons, 10ft jon boat, a Star float raft rig. I sold them all except for a backpacking pontoon. I will take my yak anyday over all everything else. If you are going solo than a yak will be far more enjoyable than a canoe. Just wanted to let you know my experience with this. Canoes are great but if you solo then it much harder to control and pontoons are even worse!


----------

